# Future EMT-B



## Bradwcc (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi everyone! My name is Brad. I'm from Casa Grande Arizona and I start my EMT class on Jan 21st!! I am 33 years old and have been interested in EMS since I was a little kid. I finally have the time to start taking classes and become an EMT. I'm married (November was 1 year) and have a new baby girl. I look forward to talking with everyone and I'm sure I will have a million questions over the next few months. Hopefully someday I will also have some answers and can help someone just getting into it as well. (I dont think I have ever used the word I this many times in my life....) Thank you in advance! Brad


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome Aboard, Brad!


----------



## Wee-EMT (Jan 10, 2009)

WELCOME!
I'm also a student and half way through my EMT 10 month program and it's probably the best thing I have ever done! I go out on my clinical practicum next week and am super stoked for it! Your going to love the program! But one tip of advise, know your anatomy and drugs like the back of your hand!


----------



## silver (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey welcome to the forum!

Best of luck with the program. If you have any questions feel free to ask them, but please use the search feature first before creating a new thread (as per KEVD).


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome, glad to meetcha!


----------



## MJ1959 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Brad,

congratulations, I am also new to the EMS world.  I am awaiting my certification I just completed my training and schooling.  It is a awesome ride with lots of knowledge and info.  I hope you enjoy and learn a great deal as I did.  You are starting younger than me, I am going to be fifty this year.


----------



## artman17847 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bit of a late bloomer. Anyway welcome to the boards and good luck with your future in EMS.


----------



## Bradwcc (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you all. I have been burning up the forum for a couple of days now and I cant believe the amount of information here. I am a late bloomer... LOL I have been a project manager for a local builder for a few years and made some pretty good money so I can afford to work in a less lucrative profession for a while. I cant believe I am actually doing it. 

Brad


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 10, 2009)

Bradwcc said:


> ...and made some pretty good money so I can afford to work in a less lucrative profession for a while.


 
Then you've certainly chosen the right career path!!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 10, 2009)

MJ1959 said:


> Hey Brad,
> 
> congratulations, I am also new to the EMS world. I am awaiting my certification I just completed my training and schooling. It is a awesome ride with lots of knowledge and info. I hope you enjoy and learn a great deal as I did. You are starting younger than me, I am going to be fifty this year.


 
Welcome to the 'Life, and it's good to see another Eisenhower baby still out there doing stuff!  I'll be a Golden Child on 8th March...


----------



## MJ1959 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Thank you*

Hello,

thank you for the encouragement.  I still feel young and strong, I do not feel old.


----------



## marineman (Jan 11, 2009)

crap I'm 22 and feel old. Welcome to the life though, lots of good stuff here and ask lots of questions that's what we're here for. Operation of the search feature at this point is optional depending on Kev's mood  Have fun in class and congrats on the new wife and baby.


----------



## Laur68EMT (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Brad and congratulations on your new baby girl!


----------



## Sasha (Jan 11, 2009)

marineman said:


> crap I'm 22 and feel old. Welcome to the life though, lots of good stuff here and ask lots of questions that's what we're here for. Operation of the search feature at this point is optional depending on Kev's mood  Have fun in class and congrats on the new wife and baby.



My youngest cousin just got her driver's permit, and now I feel old too at 21! :[ :[

WELCOME ABOARD! Have fun!!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 11, 2009)

*Welcome!*

Welcome to the tribe!!!


----------



## ersiren (Jan 12, 2009)

I just completed my EMT-B course, and passed my national registry. I also started late, I have been working in an ER, Trauma center for the past 4yrs though. I started out working there thinking I wanted to be a nurse, and all I ever wanted to do was get on the truck.... so Good luck!! You'll be great. ^_^


----------



## frogtat2 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the ranks Brad!  I wish you all the best.  Congrats on the wife and baby.... they will help you through many rough spots if you will let them!  Go get 'em!


----------



## Bradwcc (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you all..... I'm Very excited. I'm also lucky to have a wonderful wife that supports me 100%. This forum is packed full of information. Cant wait to start class. I'm thinking about taking a few supporting classes too. 
#1 Intro Human Anatomy/Physiol class 
#2 Interpersonal Skills
Do you think these would be good classes to have in addition to the CPR and EMT classes?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm going to say don't take A&P while taking EMT.


I took EMT, German, and SCUBA so I could be full time, but still devote ALL of my study time to EMT, which is what you should do.  If you take any class that is moderately difficult, that will take away any time you can put towards EMT class.


Are they good?  Yes, but not in conjunction with EMT class.


----------



## John707 (Jan 14, 2009)

good luck brad  and congrats on the wife and daughter. I agree with Linuss when he says not to take them together. I'm currently taking A/P and its difficult i find at least. Oh and welcome from another newbie to the life of EMS. 

your taking the EMT-B right?


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 14, 2009)

Bradwcc said:


> Thank you all..... I'm Very excited. I'm also lucky to have a wonderful wife that supports me 100%. This forum is packed full of information. Cant wait to start class. I'm thinking about taking a few supporting classes too.
> #1 Intro Human Anatomy/Physiol class
> #2 Interpersonal Skills
> Do you think these would be good classes to have in addition to the CPR and EMT classes?


 
You can probably get away with taking A&P and interpersonal skills at the same time but I would suggest against taking anything else while taking your EMT-B.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 14, 2009)

Woohoo! Welcome! New baby, yay!


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 14, 2009)

Hiya Brad,

And thanks.    It turns out our situations are almost the same.  Thirty-three, fairly newly married, but my wife and I dont have any children (Unless you count 3 cats) and Im just getting started becoming an EMT.

Here's to good luck to all of us new EMT students.  CHEERS!


----------



## Bradwcc (Jan 14, 2009)

I will stick with taking the EMT-B....  

Its nice to have a place to go to get this kind of help. Thank you all. 
Sieldan Good luck to us all!!!  Cheers.... Congrats on the newish wife..


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 14, 2009)

Brad, I'd also suggest an English Class, technical writing, report writing.. English 111 is what its called at our local college. The refresher on how to put what you need to say down in a concise, organized manner is invaluable when it comes to writing the narratives on PCRs.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 15, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> Brad, I'd also suggest an English Class, technical writing, report writing.. English 111 is what its called at our local college. The refresher on how to put what you need to say down in a concise, organized manner is invaluable when it comes to writing the narratives on PCRs.


 
+1. I plan on doing this as soon as I am done with my EMT-B class. I would consider myself a decent writer but writing reports is a lot different then formal writing that you have to do for English classes. Like the book says, proper documentation won't prevent you form getting sued but what is in that PCR and how it was written can make a huge difference.


----------

